# Ok folks help me out here



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello all, just joined the site, and boy oh boy do you guys have a task in front of you. I am a mitsu man. I own a 98 Eclipse GST, I co-own a performance parts distribution and fabrication company so needless to say making a monster car is quite EASY! anyway i recently started looking at G35c and 350z's. So i test drove the G35C today and i must say nice car. Speed wise, ehh not impressed. I have started looking around and i think a 350z would be a great car because i could fab AMAZING parts and the second i popped that hood i was measuring and making diagrams (im kind of a power fenatic). so here is the deal i would like to make a 350 that will be able to content with my customer and local crowd, mainly DSM's, SR20 Powered 240's, MR-2's stuff like that. 

I have a few questions that i hope someone could help me with. Here goes..... 

1. what kind of power can the block take? whats the most that has been made on a stock block? details please...... 
2. compression ratio? 
3. from a performance standoint why would i get any other model than a base model 6sp. knowing that the car will be stock for a few hours. 
4. ECU and management? Can a stock ECU be adjusted with products like APEX S-AFC's. The DSM ecu's for example can go to about 400whp with a simple piggy back setup. 
5. How well does the tranny hold up? being a mitsu guy i know all about breaking trannies all day long 
6. what kind of things should i keep in mind? i want to make this to run about 500whp and beleive me i can do it. what do i need to know, we all have our detailed knowledge, so help me out here folks. 

Thanks alot for your help in advance folks. 

Marti


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This would probably do better in the Z section... moving...


----------



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

sentra94xe said:


> This would probably do better in the Z section... moving...



thanks dude. come one people, replies please.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

ok...first of all, I'm not here to critisize, but you should be a nissan guy...mitsu's are highly over-rated..LOL My roommate has a 3000GT, n/a and I have a 300 n/a and I beat his ass all over the placethere is MY proof that nisans are better....
the only question of yours I can really answer.....is keep in mind if you get a Z...be ready to pay $$$$ for aftermarket upgrades...they are costly, if they are any good. They are not like an Eclipse at 55 bucks a mod..LOL I'm amazed at how hard it is to find a decent part for a relatively cheap price....but I love my car, and wouldn't change it for anyhting.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

1. what kind of power can the block take? whats the most that has been made on a stock block? details please...... 

*I was told 500hp. The most that has been made is a little over 400 hp.*

2. compression ratio? 

*10.3:1*

3. from a performance standoint why would i get any other model than a base model 6sp. knowing that the car will be stock for a few hours. 

*If you can get the parts cheaper then what comes on the sports version buy the base.*

4. ECU and management? Can a stock ECU be adjusted with products like APEX S-AFC's. 

*Yes, but you have to remember this is a NA and not a turbo so your Hp gains won't be enhanced like your Mits.*

5. How well does the tranny hold up? being a mitsu guy i know all about breaking trannies all day long 

*Mits. are well know to have weak tranns. The newer trans. on the Z33 are beefed up in 04 and I heard it should be good for around 500 hp*

6. what kind of things should i keep in mind? i want to make this to run about 500whp and beleive me i can do it. what do i need to know, we all have our detailed knowledge, so help me out here folks. 

*The engine is a NA which means alot of work. So i think you need a Greddy's TT kit (TD-05's), lower the compression (8.5:1), larger injectors (555cc), Techno square ECU or if you know how to build maps get a rom emulator. I think that should be good for now, good luck! *


----------



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

*thats exactly what i wanted*

hey bro thank you very much, you pretty much answered my questions and i will be picking up the car at the end of the weak. i already started measuring and test fitting turbo and piping. im really looking forward to this. 

Martin
The Speed Factor



Spongerider said:


> 1. what kind of power can the block take? whats the most that has been made on a stock block? details please......
> 
> *I was told 500hp. The most that has been made is a little over 400 hp.*
> 
> ...


----------

